# Increase picture filesize limit.



## FlygonTheGreat (Oct 18, 2014)

I've tried to post a thread containing pictures of my cats, but I'm unable to post due to the filesize being above 97.7KB, Normally each of the pictures are around 1MB. No, I'm not going to resize and ruin the pictures just to meet this limit which seems like a gigantic load of bullshit to me.

I can understand putting a limit on file sizes, but does it really have to be so small that I can barely post anything?


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 18, 2014)

Why don't you use an image hosting website?


----------



## opaltiger (Oct 19, 2014)

They're probably saved at resolutions much too large to make any difference viewed online. A jpeg at 72dpi and ~1280x720px should come in around 100kb, and is more than ample for your needs.

Or you could use an image hosting website.


----------



## ultraviolet (Oct 19, 2014)

FlygonTheGreat said:


> I've tried to post a thread containing pictures of my cats, but I'm unable to post due to the filesize being above 97.7KB, Normally each of the pictures are around 1MB. No, I'm not going to resize and ruin the pictures just to meet this limit which seems like a gigantic load of bullshit to me.


you don't have to 'ruin' them, just open them in some kind of image editor > resize > save as. then you can have a small version for the web, and huge versions for whatever it is you need huge photos for. 
also, a file limit like 1MB is pretty standard for a forum, because most people host their images elsewhere. by attaching photos to a post, you're placing that data on the forum server, so hosting them somewhere else is much better.  the easiest and most reliable host i've found is imgur, which you don't even need an account for.


----------



## Phantom (Oct 29, 2014)

You can also create a photobucket account or use imgur to resize.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Oct 30, 2014)

FlygonTheGreat said:


> 97.7KB


wait wait seriously it's 1024 000 bytes, is it? I.

that is not _quite_ as amusing as floppies but


----------

